# Why your iPhone should be running the latest iOS



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You should be running 12.4.1

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49520355


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> You should be running 12.4.1
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49520355


My iPhone ( I've got one you know Peter :grin2 just says 12.4


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine auto updates anyway. 

Jan, go into settings, general and the software update. It will then tell you if it’s on the latest or offer an update if not.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It says automatic updates are on and it was going to try to install this update tonight, but I pressed update now and it says its preparing update:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:grin2: I am now 12.4.1 :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

For those who are interested in some Apple news, i.e. new and updated phones and Macs.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does this apply to ipads too?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The articles I read only referred to iPhones but the sensible thing must be to ensure that your iPad is also running the latest software release. I thought that all devices were automatically enabled for automatic updates but seemingly not as my son's iPhone was not running the latest release - it is now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We were told, at the Apple store, to regularly turn the whole device off while plugged into the mains and within wifi range. I do this when i have updated the apps and need to charge it up.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

So long as you have autonomic updates switched on then I'm sure you're OK. I also think that regular reboots of your device are a good idea - whichever the manufacturer and be it a phone, tablet or computer.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But of course the nice(?) people at Apple only supply software updates for a certain period of time, and then they “don’t support” a particular model any more. Bit like Tom Tom really! 

I use an iPad mini that’s probably 4 years or more old now and get regular updates. Mrs P has an (older) iPad. She stopped getting software updates for it probably 2 years ago now! It still works, but she doesn’t do anything “sensitive” like banking on it! Far too risky!!

Likewise I have an old Huawei mobile phone, works fine but very few of the newer apps will load onto it, still makes phone calls and serves as a WiFi hotspot. Currently connected via it whilst reposing on a campsite on the Atlantic coast of France just south of St Nazaire gazing out at the sun setting over the Ile Normoutier! (And the battery still lasts for days at a time) 

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have an Apple computer that's 6 years old, it is still being updated every time there is a new version.


----------

